# DWA for sale



## flavius (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the following for sale:

5:2 protobothrops cornutus
2:3 Trimeresrurus puniceus
1:1 vipera renardi
0:0:2 Sistrurus milliarus barbouri
1:1 Springbok Aspidelaps lubricus

please PM me for deatils.


----------

